# Ron Gibson (LGB US) quit.



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I received the following message today from Ron Gibson:



> Greetings to all from a warm and Wonderful Sandy Eggo!
> Trains are, as usual, running and still putting smiles on my face out here.
> 
> Thought I would share that I have tendered my resignation with Marklin Inc/LGB.
> ...


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Wow, those few, concise words seem to speak volumes. Bill


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish Ron All the best in his future endeavours—he was a stellar representative for LGB and for MLGB. He went out of his way to give support when the factory would likely have preferred to look the other way, so I can appreciate his comment about caring. Experiencing the changes from the Original family to MLGB can’t have been easy—and kudos to him for his commitment to the brand because he really did go above and beyond the call of duty. 

Thanks for your efforts Ron—you’re always welcome at my layout. 

Keith


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

LGB has lost its last REAL connection, with the North American market. They seemed to go out of their way to frustrate his promotion of their products in North America. IT IS THEIR loss, and a major one...

We as fellow LS MODEL RAILROADERS, will never loose, Ron, as a friend, and fellow hobbyist. In fact; now he can feel free to share his knowledge, and suggestions, without having to "Toe the company line", in a constructive manner, if he sees fit to do so...
Welcome to "RETIREMENT" Ron...I think it can be safely said, that you will be find a welcome mat at every MODEL RAILROADER'S home...if you choose to visit.
Fred Mills


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron...... So sorry to hear the news, but things do change in this World of business and craziness. 

One thing that doesn't change is the good friendships we've gained through it all....

Thanks for all you've done for the hobby and for me personally, my friend....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is anyone surprised by this? With regards to the US market, Marklin has had their head up their catflap for decades. I was one of those who said upon hearing Marklin had acquired LGB that the brand was going to eventually whither on the vine from starvation and lack of attention. Marklin doesn't and hasn't cared about US sales for years otherwise they would have a far greater presence in the smaller gauges. The whole ongoing problem with spare parts has been an issue for LGB owners, the lack of new product for the US market, and in general malaise Marklin shows an almost contempt for the US market. Sure the market has been down these last few years but Piko in the meantime has shown that their is still a viable demand for product in the US and has made inroads into LGBs former marketshare, and Marklin really has no one to blame but their own inattentiveness to the US market. I'm not surprised to see Ron leave, I hope he lands on his feet (at Piko).


----------

